# The opera season: 2012-2013



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

The schedule for next season just got published here in Amsterdam and Im very excited!

Schreker's Der schatzgraber
George Benjamin's Written on Skin conducted by the composer
A reprise of 'The Amsterdam Ring', with the first two operas performed in this season
Die Zauberflote
Phillip Glass' Einstein on the Beach
Rossini's Guillaume Tell
Prokofiev's L'amour des trois Oranges
Verdi's La Traviata
Michel van der Aa's Sunken Garden
Wagner's Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
Britten's Death in Venice

If you know of any published schedules, please post them here.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

emiellucifuge said:


> The schedule for next season just got published here in Amsterdam and Im very excited!
> 
> Schreker's Der schatzgraber
> George Benjamin's Written on Skin conducted by the composer
> ...


:tiphat:

Congratulations to DNO. An ambitious & very exciting schedule, especially in these worrying financial times.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Although Welsh National Opera is only a regional company, they have an excellent reputation & I enjoy their productions.

The new Chief Executive and Artistic Director, David Pountney, has taken the unusual step of announcing the 2012/2013 _and_ the 2013/2014 season.

*2012/13*
La bohème - Puccini
Cosi Fan Tutte - Mozart
Jephtha - Handel
Lulu - Berg
The Cunning Little Vixen - Janáček
Madama Butterfly - Puccini

then scheduled for *2013/14* (in no particular order)

Anna Bolena, Maria Stuarda, Roberto Devereux - Donizetti
Manon Lescaut - Puccini
Boulevard Solitude - Henze
Lohengrin - Wagner
Nabucco - Verdi
Moses und Aron - Schoenberg
Paul Bunyan - Britten


----------



## AndyS (Dec 2, 2011)

Ooocha boys, the 2013/14 line-up looks excellent for WNO

Scottish National Opera never have anywhere near as exciting a program as that

Emiellucifuge, is it difficult to get tickets for Amsterdam and how much are they? Short flight over from here, might make a trip out of it


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

No, just make sure you're buying on the first day of sale if you want anywhere near decent seats.

The day tickets go on sale is listed on the website: www.dno.nl mark it in your diary and make sure you buy tickets early on that day. Price depends on the category of seating and range from 130EU to 20EU. This also reflects the quality of the view and sound.


----------



## Dins (Jun 21, 2011)

The Gothenburg opera has not announced the 2012/2013 season yet. They will do that in the middle of march.

They have however announced an opera for 2015! It will be a premier of a new opera. The composer Hans Gefors and the librettist Kerstin Perski has just finished the score and libretto for an opera based on Hitchcock's classic film Notorious. 

Ill be back in this thread in a few weeks when the 12/13 line-up has been presented.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

emiellucifuge said:


> No, just make sure you're buying on the first day of sale if you want anywhere near decent seats.
> 
> The day tickets go on sale is listed on the website: www.dno.nl **mark it in your diary** and make sure you buy tickets early on that day. Price depends on the category of seating and range from 130EU to 20EU. This also reflects the quality of the view and sound.


**** 1st December


----------



## Dins (Jun 21, 2011)

*Gothenburg Opera 2012/2013*

Finally the Gothenburg opera has presented the program for 2012/2013, and the theme is romance and fairy tales.

*Rusalka* With Elisabet Strid, conducted by Olaf Henzold and directed by David Radok. Elisabet Strid. Im not to familiar with this opera, but i liked the music when i heard it. Could be interesting.

*Turandot* Directed by Vladimir Morávek, conducted by Tobias Ringborg . Turandot is sung by Francesca Patanè.One of my favorite operas i have not seen yet.  As long as we don't get a tenor screeching his way through nessun dorma.... 

*Tristan und Isolde*. Directed by Wilhelm Carlsson, conductor Stefan Lano. Isolde is sung by Annalena Persson and Tristan by Lars Cleveman, and Brangänge Katarina Karnéus. Finally another Wagner opera. I'm really looking forward to this one.

*Simon Boccanegra*. Conducted by Giancarlo Andretta, directed by Claus Guth. The tile role is sung by Anders Larsson and his daugther by Malin Byström. One of the verdi operas that I'm not very familiar with, and one that made no impressions on me when i listened to it. This is the one that I least look forward too.

*The barber of Seville* Directed by David Radoks with Olof Boman, Ida Falk Winland and Martin Vanberg This is a rerun from the 2006/2007 season with a new cast. It got rave reviews when it premiered, and I loved La Cenerentola when i watched it on youtube, and i adore the music so I'm looking forward to this one as well.

Feels more "_safe_" than the 2011/2012 season. All of these are well known operas that probably will have a great attendance. But nevertheless, I am really looking forward to this season.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Dins said:


> Finally the Gothenburg opera has presented the program for 2012/2013, and the theme is romance and fairy tales.
> 
> *Rusalka* With Elisabet Strid, conducted by Olaf Henzold and directed by David Radok. Elisabet Strid. Im not to familiar with this opera, but i liked the music when i heard it. Could be interesting.
> 
> ...


Looks like a very appealing season. With regard to _Simon Boccanegra_, I think you can anticipate a non-traditional staging from Guth.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

What an amazing season of operas to go see! I think it's fantastic to see Einstein on the Beach in the program.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

The Lyric Opera of Chicago has announced its 2012-2013 season:
http://www.lyricopera.org/

R. Strauss - _Elektra_
Elektra: Christine Goerke
Chrysothemis: Emily Magee
Klythämnestra: Jill Grove
Orestes: Alan Held 
Ägisth: Roger Honeywell
Conductor: Sir Andrew Davis
Director: David McVicar

Massenet - _Werther_
Werther: Matthew Polenzani
Charlotte: Sophie Koch
Albert: Craig Verm
Sophie: Kiri Deonarine
Bailiff: Philip Kraus
Conductor: Sir Andrew Davis
Director: Francisco Negrin

Donizetti - _Don Pasquale_
Don Pasquale: Ildebrando D'Archangelo
Norina: Marlis Petersen
Ernesto: René Barbera
Dr. Malatesta: Corey Crider
Conductor: Stephen Lord
Director: Sir Thomas Allen

Humperdinck - _Hänsel und Gretel_
Hänsel: Elizabeth DeShong
Gretel: Maria Kanyova
Witch: Jill Grove
Mother: Julie Makarov
Father: Brian Mulligan
Conductor: Ward Stare
Director: Eric Einhorn

Puccini - _La Boheme_
Mimi: Ana Maria Martinez (21 Jan-7 Feb 13)/Anna Netrebko (9-28 Mar 13)
Rodolfo: Dimitri Pittas (21 Jan-7 Feb)/Joseph Calleja (9-28 Mar)
Marcello: Lucas Meachem
Musetta: Elizabeth Futral
Colline: Andrea Silvestrelli
Benoit/Alcindoro: Dale Travis
Conductor: Emmanuel Villaume
Director: Louisa Muller

Wagner: _Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg_
Walther von Stolzing: Johan Botha
Hans Sachs: James Morris
Eva: Amanda Majeski
Beckmesser: Bo Skovhus
David: David Portillo
Magdalene: Jamie Barton
Pogner: Dimitry Ivashchenko
Conductor: Sir Andrew Davis
Director: Marie Lambert

Verdi - _Rigoletto_
Rigoletto: Andrzej Dobber (25 Feb-10 Mar 13)/Željko Luĉić (14-20 Mar 13)
Gilda: Albina Shagimurtova
Duke of Mantua: Giuseppe Filianoti
Sparafucile: Andrea Silvestrelli
Maddalena: Nicole Piccolomini
Conductor: Evan Rogister
Director: TBA

Previn - _A Streetcar Named Desire_
Blanche DuBois: Renée Fleming
Stella Kowalski: Susanna Phillips
Stanley Kowalski: Teddy Tahu Rhodes
Harold Mitchell: Anthony Dean Griffey
Conductor: Evan Rogister
Director: Brad Dalton

Recital:
Renée Fleming and Susan Graham - 24 January 2013


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

MAuer said:


> The Lyric Opera of Chicago has announced its 2012-2013 season:
> http://www.lyricopera.org/
> 
> R. Strauss - _Elektra_
> ...


:clap:

Fantastic season & really big names!


----------



## kipsawyer (Nov 9, 2011)

The Canadian Opera Company:

Il Trovatore
Die Fledermaus
Tristan und Isolde (the Sellars/Viola production)
La Clemenza di Tito
Lucia di Lammermoor (from ENO with Anna Christy)
Salome 
Dialogues des Carmelites

Also, the 13/14 season will include the Met-COC-Lyon coproduction of Parsifal


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Opera Australia 2012 season:

Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro
Mozart: Così fan Tutte
Puccini: Turandot
Mozart: Die Zauberflöte
Rossini: The Barber of Seville
Lehár: The Merry Widow
Korngold: Die tote Stadte
Bizet: The Pearlfishers
Verdi: Aida
Puccini: Madama Butterfly
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
Strauss: Salome


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Opera Australia 2012 season:
> 
> Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro
> Mozart: Così fan Tutte
> ...


Nice! Perhaps a bit conservative for some tastes, but still a good selection from the standard rep.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

The local Victorian Opera have got less productions but a far better selection of operas:

Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
Gordon Kerry: Midnight Son (world premiere)
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (on period instruments )
Double bill–de Falla: Master Peter's Puppet Show, and Carter: What Next
And the annual opera gala


----------



## MattExcell (Jun 15, 2011)

Shiny new Covent Garden 2012-13 brochure in my mail today:

4 complete Ring cycles - Bryn Terfel and Eva-Maria Westbroek headlining
Albert Herring; Britten
L'elisir d'amore; Donizetti - Roberto Alagna and Aleksandra Kurzak headline
Robert le Diable; Meyerbeer - Diana Damrau headlines
La boheme; Puccini - Rolando Villazon headlines
The Minotaur; Birtwistle
Eugene Onegin; Tchaikovsky - Simon Keenlyside headlines (steady girls
Written on Skin; Benjamin - UK Premiere
Tosca; Puccini
Nabucco; Verdi - Leo Nucci and Placido Domingo alternate as headliner
Die Zauberflote; Mozart - Keenlyside again
Don Carlo; Verdi - Jonas Kaufmann (steady again); Mariusz Kwiecien and Ferruccio Furlanetto headline
La Donna del Lago; Rossini - Joyce DiDonato (and the guys, steady now); JDF and Colin Lee headline
Gloriana; Britten - New production for Britten Centenary
Simon Boccanegra 1881; Verdi - Thomas Hampson headlines
La rondine; Puccini
Concert performance of Capriccio; R. Strauss - Renee Fleming headlines

I'm stoked, in all seriousness. I'm a lock for L'elisir, Zauberflote and Don Carlo and also very tempted by Albert, Robert, Nabucco, Donna and possibly even a couple of others.

Shame I'm not into Wagner (and also not an oligarch to be able to afford it) yet or a Ring Cycle would be tempting too.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

MattExcell said:


> Shiny new Covent Garden 2012-13 brochure in my mail today:
> 
> 4 complete Ring cycles - Bryn Terfel and Eva-Maria Westbroek headlining
> Albert Herring; Britten
> ...


I'd already seen what was going to be on but it's always nice to get my hands on the actual programme. 

Got my eye on several so far. I find the story behind _The Lighthouse_ fascinating so I'd like to see that & I definitely want to see _Robert le diable_. I'm a huge fan of Simon's & a new _Eugene Onegin_ is hard to resist & I've always wanted to see his Papageno live so I hope to see _Die Zauberflöte_.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Courtesy of the latest issue of _Das Opernglas_, here is the Los Angeles Opera's 2012-2013 season:

http://www.laopera.com/

_I due Foscari _(Verdi)
15 September-9 October 2012
Conductor: James Conlon
Cast: Domingo (in new baritone role - Francesco Foscari), Poplavskaya, Meli, Orlov

_Don Giovanni _(Mozart)
22 September-14 October 2012
Conductor: Conlon/Domingo
Cast: Di Giacomo/Meade, Isokoski, Dunaev, D'Archangelo, Bisic

_Madama Butterfly _(Puccini)
17 November-9 December 2012
Conductor: Gershon
Cast: Dyka, Jovanovich, Eric Owens

_Der fliegende Holländer _(Wagner)
9-30 March 2013
Conductor: Conlon
Cast: Matos, Hunter Morris, Tomasson, Creswell

_La Cenerentola _(Rossini)
23 March-13 April 2013
Conductor: Conlon
Cast: Lindsey/Kernoklidze, Barbera/Priante, Corbelli, Ulivieri

_Tosca_ (Puccini)
18 May-8 June 2013
Conductor: Domingo
Cast: Radvanovsky, Berti, Ataneli


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MattExcell said:


> Shiny new Covent Garden 2012-13 brochure in my mail today:
> 
> 4 complete Ring cycles - Bryn Terfel and Eva-Maria Westbroek headlining
> Albert Herring; Britten
> ...


I'll recommend Albert Herring, Gloriana............um..........just go to anything by Britten! 

Such a great program, shame there's no *Ligeti*...


----------



## Yashin (Jul 22, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Opera Australia 2012 season:
> 
> Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro
> Mozart: Così fan Tutte
> ...


Opera Australia tickets are expensive!!! Was looking at Aida and tickets start at 100 UK pound if you want any view of the surtitles.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Yashin said:


> Opera Australia tickets are expensive!!! Was looking at Aida and tickets start at 100 UK pound if you want any view of the surtitles.


I haven't been to an Opera Australia production as they do seem like they may be quite overpriced. Victorian Opera here in Melbourne has a better program and tickets are a _lot_ cheaper (because I am under the age of 30 I get a special offer to see 4 operas for AU$100!!!), although the company has only been around since 2005 I think and they are quite poor, so their productions can visually seem quite basic. What I love about Victorian Opera is that every year since their creation they have given the world premiere of a new opera (usually a chamber opera), something that you rarely come across in the opera world. And this year they are also giving the Australian premiere of Elliott Carter's opera "What Next?" in a double bill with Falla's "Master Peter's Puppet Show." It's definitely going to be an invigorating night to the opera!


----------



## rsmithor (Jun 30, 2011)

Welsh National Opera's 12/13 Season goes on-sale today
16 April 2012

Welsh National Opera's 2012/2013 season promises to be one of our most fascinating as it is the first in which our new Chief Executive and Artistic Director David Pountney has had input. Starting with this season David promises to take our audiences over the next few years on "an adventure of the spirit, a journey of discovery through a realm of pleasure and enlightenment, in which we learn about the great works of art which make up the operatic repertoire, about the flawed but inspired individuals who created them and, hopefully a little bit about ourselves and the society we live in. Opera has the power: we invite you to plug in and enjoy!"

Autumn 2012 sees the first performances of a major new production of Puccini's La bohème, Mozart's Così fan tutte and a revival of Katie Mitchell's acclaimed production of Handel's Jephtha.

In Spring 2013 we will present David Pountney's first themed season - FREE SPIRITS. For each themed season David will couple two thematically connected operas which when experienced together they will provide a most satisfying experience. FREE SPIRITS pairs a new production by David of Berg's Lulu with his classic production of Janáček's The Cunning Little Vixen.

In Summer 2013 we will present the themed season WAGNER DREAM, in celebration of Wagner's centenary year. WAGNER DREAM couples a new production of Wagner's Lohengrin alongside the UK Stage première of Jonathan Harvey's Wagner Dream.

As someone who attends Welsh National Opera performances we hope you will join us for the start of this deeply exciting new era. Together with our audiences Welsh National Opera will explore the true power and potential of this great art form.

Download the 12/13 brochure here

Join us for an adventure of the spirit, and a journey of discovery

http://www.wno.org.uk/15647


----------



## AndyS (Dec 2, 2011)

Scottish Opera have announced theirs today

Cav & Pag (one off show in Glasgow)
Die Zauberflote
Der Fliegende Hollander
Werther
Pirates of Penzance (hmm)

Was very excited to hear them announce Werther and Dutchman... and deflated a couple of hours later when I found they wouldn't be coming to Aberdeen. But hey ho, I'll travel to Edinburgh to see them. Won't be bothering with Pirates of Penzance though

23 May 2012

We're marking our 50th anniversary season with eleven major shows...

We're marking our 50th anniversary season with eleven major shows, including eight new productions, four world premieres, five collaborations and 133 performances in 63 venues.

General Director Alex Reedijk said, 'This is a momentous year for Scottish Opera; for 50 years the Company has been dedicated to bringing imaginative opera productions to the very doorsteps of the people of Scotland. This anniversary season celebrates our unique position in the world of opera, with a powerful combination of high quality opera, new productions, nationwide touring, world premieres of newly commissioned operas and successful education initiatives.'

In a season of new productions, highlights include director Sir Thomas Allen and designer Simon Higlett returning to the Company to stage Mozart's The Magic Flute, following their successes with The Marriage of Figaro and The Barber of Seville. Massenet's Werther comes to the Scottish stage for the first time since 1986 with world-renowned Hungarian mezzo Viktoria Vizin and acclaimed American tenor Jonathan Boyd in the lead roles. Marking 200 years since Wagner's birth, Harry Fehr directs The Flying Dutchman, with baritone Peteris Eglitis as The Dutchman. And Scottish Opera joins with the D'Oyly Carte Opera Company - returning to the stage for the first time in over a decade - in a new co-production of Gilbert and Sullivan's The Pirates of Penzance, conducted by D'Oyly Carte Music Director John Owen Edwards, with Martin Lloyd-Evans directing.

We're also delighted to be presenting four new operas, three of which are world premieres, at the Edinburgh International Festival. This is the culmination of a five year programme to develop the skills in Scotland to create new opera, Five:15 - Opera's Made In Scotland. The Lady from the Sea with music by Craig Armstrong and Zoe Strachan is a co-production with Edinburgh International Festival. Clemency reunites composer James MacMillan and poet Michael Symmons Roberts in a co-production with ROH2 that was first presented in London in 2011. A double bill, co-commissioned and co-produced with Music Theatre Wales, features In the Locked Room which teams composer Huw Watkins and librettist David Harsent, and Ghost Patrol, which sees composer Stuart MacRae and crime-writer Louise Welsh coming together.

Celebrations begin on 5 June 2012 as we mark the anniversary of our first performance with a concert of Mascagni's Cavalleria rusticana and Leoncavallo's Pagliacci at Glasgow's City Halls. Conducted by Music Director Francesco Corti, and featuring The Orchestra of Scottish Opera and chorus, it stars Italian soprano Antonia Cifrone and tenor Francesco Anile.

It's a season of anniverseries, as well as commemorating our own 50th and marking the 200 years since Wagner's birth, we join the celebrations of two other great composers. A new production of La Traviata directed by Annilese Miskimmon marks the 200th anniversary of Verdi's birth. Our eighth annual collaboration with The Royal Conservatoire of Scotland marks Britten's Centenary with a production of A Midsummer Night's Dream performed by student singers and accompanied by The Orchestra of Scottish Opera. The Orchestra of Scottish Opera take centre stage in their regular St Andrew's in the Square series of concerts, as well as a special concert at Paisley Abbey celebrating the building's 850th anniversary in 2013.

Scottish Opera's commitment to building new audiences continues with an extensive programme of free events for 2012/13, including Opera Unwrapped, hour-long tasters of mainstage productions, and A Little Bit of..., lively 20-minute versions of The Magic Flute and The Pirates of Penzance. And three new young singers join the Company's Emerging Artists programme, mezzo-soprano Katie Grosset, tenor Rónan Busfield and baritone Andrew McTaggart.

The company's education and outreach activities continue. Alongside long-running core activities such as touring to Scotland's primary schools, there are new initiatives. Last season's successful BabyO is joined by its bigger sibling SensoryO, a new interactive show for toddlers of 18 to 36 months. The autumn sees a further world premiere, in the form of children's opera The Elephant Angel, by composer-in-residence Gareth Williams, who is working with writer Bernard MacLaverty.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Canadian Opera Company (Toronto)

Fall:

Il Trovatore

Manrico: Ramón Vargas / Riccardo Massi
Leonora: Elza van den Heever
Azucena: Elena Manistina
Conte di Luna: Russell Braun

Die Fledermaus
Gabriel von Eisenstein: Michael Schade
Rosalinde: Tamara Wilson
Prince Orlofsky: Laura Tucker
Adele: Ambur Braid / Mireille Asselin

Winter:

Tristan und Isolde. Peter Sellars direction, most recently seen in Paris.
Tristan: Ben Heppner / Burkhard Fritz... Please be healthy, Ben!
Isolde: Melanie Diener / Margaret Jane Wray
Brangäne: Daveda Karanas
Kurwenal: Alan Held

La Clemenza di Tito
Tito: Michael Schade
Vitellia: Keri Alkema
Servilia: Mireille Asselin
Sesto: Isabel Leonard

Spring:

Lucia di Lammermoor
Lucia: Anna Christy. Didn't Eugene O'Neill write a play about her long before she was born?
Edgardo: Stephen Costello
Enrico: Brian Mulligan
Arturo: Nathaniel Peake

Salome directed by Atom Egoyan... I missed his first Salome due to a blizzard.
Salome: Erika Sunnegårdh
Jochanaan: Martin Gantner / Alan Held
Herod: Richard Margison
Herodias: Julia Juon

Dialogue des Carmelites . Robert Carsen director
Blanche de la Force: Isabel Bayrakdarian
Madame de Croissy: Judith Forst
Madame Lidoine: Adrianne Pieczonka
Soeur Constance: Hélène Guilmette


----------

